# Myler Combination Bit



## 40232

I felt like I NEEDED to do this review since I've never had such a great response to a bit before.

I'll fill you in on background on my horse. He pulls, leans on the bit, resists down transitions, rushes jumps and sometimes gets "hot" purely because of working in a bit. With some bits, he takes advantage of the softness. So, I decided to buy this bit and give it a little try.

In the first 10 minutes of using it, I was riding a completely different horse. I didn't have to use strong down transition aids since he was soft as butter. I could just close my hands on the reins, and he would give to the pressure and slow down. He was so calm and accepted the bit so well. He was giving to the smallest amounts of pressure, and would give any part of his body to my cues. What surprised me the most is his walk. I have struggled to get him to stretch his neck down and relax for a free walk. As soon as I loosened my reins he stretched his neck down to his knees and was so relaxed. I have never gotten my half-arab to do this!

I think the best part of this bit is how he now respects his dressage snaffle which has 2 breaks in it and is thick. The day after the ride in the Myler Combination Bit, I rode him in his regular bit. He was ASTOUNDING. He gave so easily, and was very willing to slow down and stop for me. It usually would take 15ft to stop from a trot, and now it takes 5ft. He acts totally different now!

I highly recommended the Myler Combination Bit to anyone that has a horse that needs a refresher course on how to give to pressure and the bit. Even though this bit is a tad pricey at around $150, it is definitely worth it. It transformed my horse in a matter of one practice.


----------



## BarrelRacer724

Which combo do you have? 3 or 2 ring? And what mouthpiece?


----------



## Left Hand Percherons

I remember when they first came out and they called them gag bits. Most people didn't understand them and got hung up on the "gag" part and dismissed them as just a training gimmick. I've got to say, I've been sold on them from the get go. Having a cart horse go from literally pulling your arms out of your shoulders to a nice strong working contact was amazing. I've tried different mouthpieces (01, 04, 32) and handsdown the 04 is the best one for me. I had a custom 6" made for my drafts and use it as a driving bit. (no restrictions on driving bits for drafts). I use an 04 when I start mine undersaddle as well. Best tool in my bag of tricks.


----------



## 40232

BarrelRacer724 said:


> Which combo do you have? 3 or 2 ring? And what mouthpiece?


I have the 3 ring, just for the extra options, but I use the ring attached to the mouthpiece. I got the 04 mouthpiece.


----------



## 40232

Left Hand Percherons said:


> I remember when they first came out and they called them gag bits. Most people didn't understand them and got hung up on the "gag" part and dismissed them as just a training gimmick. I've got to say, I've been sold on them from the get go. Having a cart horse go from literally pulling your arms out of your shoulders to a nice strong working contact was amazing. I've tried different mouthpieces (01, 04, 32) and handsdown the 04 is the best one for me. I had a custom 6" made for my drafts and use it as a driving bit. (no restrictions on driving bits for drafts). I use an 04 when I start mine undersaddle as well. Best tool in my bag of tricks.


I used mine at a team practice and all the coaches were staring at it and saying "how strong of a bit it is" and I realistically don't think so. I tried explaining what it does and all they said is "that's a lot of bit". The gag part isn't even that much compared to, what I think is called, "the wonder bit". 

I used the bit on our huge QH who doesn't listen to bits at all, and he was flawless. He was soft, and listened to my hands for a change. I used to use a huge ported bit on him for showing, and now he is down to this.


----------



## BarrelRacer724

Just wondering  I rented out two loose ring Mylers not too long ago to try out the mouthpieces, I tried the 01 and the 02 as I am retraining my gelding and he needs very clear signals. I would love to get the 03 mouthpiece on a 3 ring combo but they don't make them! I definitely saw a huge difference in his attitude when we got working in the 02.


----------



## KigerQueen

How much do they cost? My Arab feels that anything faster than a walk is a head-in-your-face required gait. I try to stop her in a snaffle and all I can see is the back of her head (she likes to look at the sky too when we stop). she is better in a tom thumb but it still takes forever to stop. She knows how to stop, she has done a sliding stop before (we needed to stop as a car came speeding down the rd at 100 mph and we where about to cross the rd) but wont do it when I ask her too (I don't want a sliding stop, I just want her to stop! lol).


----------



## 40232

KigerQueen said:


> How much do they cost? My Arab feels that anything faster than a walk is a head-in-your-face required gait. I try to stop her in a snaffle and all I can see is the back of her head (she likes to look at the sky too when we stop). she is better in a tom thumb but it still takes forever to stop. She knows how to stop, she has done a sliding stop before (we needed to stop as a car came speeding down the rd at 100 mph and we where about to cross the rd) but wont do it when I ask her too (I don't want a sliding stop, I just want her to stop! lol).


Mine cost $150 from a local tack store, but I have seen them online for $130. They are well worth the money though. I seen online a place where you could rent them too


----------



## trailhorserider

I would love to try the Myler combo on my 3 yr old gelding. He does "okay" in a bit and pretty decent in a mechanical hackamore (not my first choice but he neck reins in it) and I'm thinking that the combo bit would be the best of both worlds! It's just too bad I'm not made of money. :lol:

I guess what I'm posting about is the mouthpiece. It seems pretty unanamous that the 04 is a good mouthpiece. Has anyone used a #36 titled port on a young horse before? His momma rides great in that and I have been thinking of trying him with it. My favorite Myler is the #33 but I don't think that is meant for colts. I still might try him in it just because I have one, but I think you are supposed to work up to total tongue relief. I guess I am just curious about other Myler fan's opinions of the 04 mouthpiece compared to the ones I have tried.....the 36 and the 33. Oh, and I have also tried the 03 and neither of my older horses liked it. I guess they really like a port. I need to try that on the youngster as well. 

Anyway, I am a BIG Myler fan. Since I have discovered them they are my favorite bits, hands down! I would really love to try one of those combos, especially for my 3 yr old, since he is sort of okay in a bit and sort of okay in a hackamore. I would think the combination would be perfect for him.


----------



## 40232

trailhorserider said:


> I would love to try the Myler combo on my 3 yr old gelding. He does "okay" in a bit and pretty decent in a mechanical hackamore (not my first choice but he neck reins in it) and I'm thinking that the combo bit would be the best of both worlds! It's just too bad I'm not made of money. :lol:
> 
> I guess what I'm posting about is the mouthpiece. It seems pretty unanamous that the 04 is a good mouthpiece. Has anyone used a #36 titled port on a young horse before? His momma rides great in that and I have been thinking of trying him with it. My favorite Myler is the #33 but I don't think that is meant for colts. I still might try him in it just because I have one, but I think you are supposed to work up to total tongue relief. I guess I am just curious about other Myler fan's opinions of the 04 mouthpiece compared to the ones I have tried.....the 36 and the 33. Oh, and I have also tried the 03 and neither of my older horses liked it. I guess they really like a port. I need to try that on the youngster as well.
> 
> Anyway, I am a BIG Myler fan. Since I have discovered them they are my favorite bits, hands down! I would really love to try one of those combos, especially for my 3 yr old, since he is sort of okay in a bit and sort of okay in a hackamore. I would think the combination would be perfect for him.



I'm trying my combination on my bratty 4 yr old tomorrow, and I will let you know how it goes!


----------



## Left Hand Percherons

trailhorserider said:


> I would love to try the Myler combo on my 3 yr old gelding. He does "okay" in a bit and pretty decent in a mechanical hackamore (not my first choice but he neck reins in it) and I'm thinking that the combo bit would be the best of both worlds! It's just too bad I'm not made of money. :lol:
> 
> I guess what I'm posting about is the mouthpiece. It seems pretty unanamous that the 04 is a good mouthpiece. Has anyone used a #36 titled port on a young horse before? His momma rides great in that and I have been thinking of trying him with it. My favorite Myler is the #33 but I don't think that is meant for colts. I still might try him in it just because I have one, but I think you are supposed to work up to total tongue relief. I guess I am just curious about other Myler fan's opinions of the 04 mouthpiece compared to the ones I have tried.....the 36 and the 33. Oh, and I have also tried the 03 and neither of my older horses liked it. I guess they really like a port. I need to try that on the youngster as well.
> 
> Anyway, I am a BIG Myler fan. Since I have discovered them they are my favorite bits, hands down! I would really love to try one of those combos, especially for my 3 yr old, since he is sort of okay in a bit and sort of okay in a hackamore. I would think the combination would be perfect for him.


Both the 33 and 36 are advanced mouthpieces and have no purpose on a combination bit or on a green horse.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons

BarrelRacer724 said:


> Just wondering  I rented out two loose ring Mylers not too long ago to try out the mouthpieces, I tried the 01 and the 02 as I am retraining my gelding and he needs very clear signals. I would love to get the 03 mouthpiece on a 3 ring combo but they don't make them! I definitely saw a huge difference in his attitude when we got working in the 02.


I do not understand why they make their bits with loose rings. It defeats the purpose of the bits entirely. The bit will not sit in the mouth in a neutral position if it's allowed to slide around on the bridle. The bit needs to stay suspended or the mouthpiece will roll back and sit on the tongue. If you liked what he could do in a loose ring 02, put him in a 02 with bridle hooks (the little slots on the top of the ring. The rein slots aren't as important (it speeds the signal up)

If I haven't loaned it out and lost track of it, I might have an 01 combo bit I would be willing to part with. I'm heading out of town so I won't be able to look for it until next week.


----------



## trailhorserider

Left Hand Percherons said:


> Both the 33 and 36 are advanced mouthpieces and have no purpose on a combination bit or on a green horse.


Okay, thanks! Both of my older horses go well in them, especially the #33.


----------



## BarrelRacer724

Left Hand Percherons said:


> I do not understand why they make their bits with loose rings. It defeats the purpose of the bits entirely. The bit will not sit in the mouth in a neutral position if it's allowed to slide around on the bridle. The bit needs to stay suspended or the mouthpiece will roll back and sit on the tongue. If you liked what he could do in a loose ring 02, put him in a 02 with bridle hooks (the little slots on the top of the ring. The rein slots aren't as important (it speeds the signal up)
> 
> If I haven't loaned it out and lost track of it, I might have an 01 combo bit I would be willing to part with. I'm heading out of town so I won't be able to look for it until next week.


Yea, I am not crazy about loose ring bits in the first place, but I really wanted to try out those two mouthpieces as an option. Unfortunately, my local tack store only had those on loose rings. 

If you could take a look for your 01, it would be awesome! I do know that I can custom order one with a friend's discount and pay cost + 10%.


----------



## SketchyHorse

My horse actually does really well in the 02 with loose rings. We chose the bit for the _comfort _though not so much training wise. Grew to hate his single joints & couldn't even deal with the french links. If I still had him it would have been interesting to try him in one of the other combination bits to see how he'd go. He could get a bit strong in the bridle & really run through your hands if he wanted to. I got his for $25 on ebay 

I bought a bit similar to the Myler design that was probably a lvl 2 or 3 with a medium/high port & D-Ring with hooks. Cally did _not _have any respect for it & would still run through my hands. She did awesome in her kimberwick this past weekend at the show >.> I like them though. Definitely my first choice to try with my horses. I know the curb I lent one of my students (not myler but similar style) has made a considerable difference with her barrel horse.


----------

